# Hole in the wall...



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

*Water in the wall...*

Had some extra wood left over from my basement underpin and then full reno,

I decided to use it....

Front 









Back









All gone 









I didn't take any pics of the wall or stand being built 
I made my stand exactly like this, mostly nails and some glue, just different dimensions 49x19

This is what it looked like for a few weeks as I injured my ankle really bad and could do nothing!









After looking at it for so long I decided to drop it down a six inches and it now looks like this...









Put the tank in to see what it looks like and put in a GFI receptacle under the stand










I have a few ideas for the front after the drywall is finished!

Any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Well you wouldn't want to waste perfectly good wood! Lol looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

you must be finished by now.....where's the pics?????


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

Riceburner said:


> you must be finished by now.....where's the pics?????


It still needs another thin coat of mud, but im content for now










But my basement takes up all my spare time and thats very limited...

from this to this









To this


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Looks great, is that bluewood i see?


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

df001 said:


> Looks great, is that bluewood i see?


Thanks 

Yep, I had a 6 inch brace across the front of the tank so it wont leach


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*renos*

looks great dude...
tank looks awesome as well 
well done
tom


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Holy crap! Sooooooo.......do you need a renter? Haha <3

Fantastic work!


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Looks great! 
I saw a built in tank over 30 years ago with access from the back and with the right fish yours will be awesome. A real center of attention for any room.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Very nice. What? You even had to dig up the floor? Now that's a lot of work. It took me a year to finish mine.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Ha ha basement joy! Good to see you on the home stretch!

At least you have your priorities straight- tank installed and set up before the taping and painting is finished- that sounds correct if you ask me.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeah, the drywall dust can act as a ph buffer for the tank, not to mention add ca, mg, mn etc


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

Riceburner said:


> Very nice. What? You even had to dig up the floor? Now that's a lot of work. It took me a year to finish mine.


My house is old and had an addition many years ago, two different levels for the basment, 6 feet and the other 5 
its a *massive* job and I would never buy a house without a full basement because I swear I WILL NEVER EVER DO IT AGAIN



50seven said:


> Ha ha basement joy! Good to see you on the home stretch!
> 
> At least you have your priorities straight- tank installed and set up before the taping and painting is finished- that sounds correct if you ask me.


Can you please tell my girlfriend this 



df001 said:


> Yeah, the drywall dust can act as a ph buffer for the tank, not to mention add ca, mg, mn etc


Never knew this, though I used to give some cockatiels I had drywall to chew on!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Very nice!!!

What's in or going in the tank?


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

Jackson said:


> Very nice!!!
> 
> What's in or going in the tank?


In the tank is:
5xL270
9xBeckford Pencils
9xSiameese dwarf loaches
2xBn 
and just added today 4 ottos!


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

Update: Frame done
Not to bad considering I used a skill saw 

Mitre and table saw have been out on loan for a awhile now 

Painting then its all done!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*hey*

hey there man awesome job man looks great ...............
hows the finger doing man 
cheers 
tom


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Lookin' good.


That's just it...you used a "skill" saw and not a Skil saw.


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Amazing work! That's definitely something I'd like to so someday!


----------

